# Verschenke einen 40 %-Rabatt-Gutschein für Company of Heroes 2 (Steam)



## Kaisan (5. November 2013)

*Verschenke einen 40 %-Rabatt-Gutschein für Company of Heroes 2 (Steam)*

Habe bei Steam einen 40 %-Rabatt-Gutschein für den Strategietitel Company of Heroes 2 erhalten, sehe aber keinen privaten Verwendungszweck für das Teil. Wer also 40 % Rabatt auf CoH 2 haben möchte, kann mir gerne eine PN mit seinem Steam-Account-Namen schicken, sodass ich den Gutschein via Steam Trading überreichen kann. Der Gutschein verfällt am 04 Dezember 2013. Wie immer bei mir gilt: Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst.


----------

